# MarinoBike



## Trialar (26. Mai 2008)

Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen?
Hab grad angefragt und ein 24"-Rahmen mit der Geometrie des Inspired Fourplay wÃ¼rde *mit Versand* nach Deutschland 190$ kosten (120â¬).
So etwa wÃ¼rde er aussehn:





Kann das sein? 

Halten die Rahmen auch?

http://www.marinobike.com/

Vielleicht will ja sonst noch jemand einen dann spart man Versand ;-)
Gibt ja schlieÃlich auch 20"er und 26"er ohne Sitz ;-)

Hier gibts noch mehr Modelle:

www.picasaweb.com/marinobike


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2008)

hui so teuer schon. ich war damals bei 50â¬ plus 30$ versand. habs dann aber doch nicht gemacht.

Hab bisher bei Observed (nicht wirklich aussagekrÃ¤ftig) noch nichts negatives geseehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (26. Mai 2008)

Ich denk ich werd mir trotz des hohen Preises einen gönnen. Wenn er nix is, spar ich n bissl und besorg mir nen Leeson 609

Übrigens: Mein Favorit:






wenn einer auch einen bestellen will setzt er sich halt mit mir in Kontakt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Mai 2008)

Ehmm What?


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Mai 2008)

danke für diese tolle botschaft


----------



## Trialar (31. Mai 2008)

So, letzte Chance sich noch zu melden falls jemand nen Marino-Rahmen will. Werd bald bestellen. 
Einfach melden


----------



## PJL (4. Juni 2008)

Also, hier meine erfahrungen:

2 kumpel und ich haette rahmen und gabeln von Marino bestellt (einer ist der gruene Marino in das foto uben ^^).  Die prozess nahm ca. 1,5 monate (mit dem "slow" versand... weniger $$  )  Wir haben ca $120 mit versand fuer jeden rahmen bezahlt.  

Fuer die Preis ist der qualitaet gut, und so weit halt den rahmen perfekt.  Die lackierung ist auch gut und man kann fast alle farbe haben.  Wiegt ist hoch:  meine 24" (mit disc bremse strebe, und radstand 1025mm) ist 2.66kg... ich habe auch ein kurz 20" (990mm radstand) rahmen von Marino gekauft: 2.4kg.  Erinnern: leicht, stabil, guenstig... nehm zwei  

Aber mir ist sehr zufrienden.  Die geo ist als bestellt.  Das einzig problem das wir haben gehabt: die hinterrad achse breite war ca 130mm, wann die sollte 135 sein.  Ein bisschen kraft mit meiner knie und ein brecheisen = alles gut !

es gibt ein paar fotos von die 24" hier

gruess,
Peter


----------



## bike-show.de (2. Februar 2009)

So. Ich will ein neues Rad. 26" ist ja klar.

Geometrie soll in etwa so wie die Ashtons sein, also
Radstand: 1055mm
Kettenstreben: 380mm
BB Rise: 20mm
Lenkwinkel: 73°
Gewicht >= 2 Kg

Spätestens beim Lenkwinkel sieht es schon duster aus. Tarty hat nur das Inspired (hab ich schon ), die häßlichen Onzas und ein völlig überteuertes Echo (was auch viel zu leicht ist):
google

Ashton will 2009 neue Räder rausbringen, aber reagiert nicht auf Anfragen wann die genau kommen (laut Adam von Tarty). Wahrscheinlich werden die Rahmen auch gesalzen teuer.

Daher überlege ich mir ein Rad von Marino bauen zu lassen. Das Rad auf dem Foto weiter oben (von Drew) bin ich schon gefahren (sehr fett).

Jetzt die Frage an die Marino-Besitzer: 

 Hält das Rad?
 Würdet Ihr wieder kaufen?


----------



## jan_hl (2. Februar 2009)

Trägt zwar nichts zum Thema bei...

Falls du bestellst, sag mir bescheid, ich würd auf jeden Fall einen 24er Rahmen nehmen 



Stell die Frage am besten auch noch bei observed, da fahren glaub ich mehr Leute mit diesen Rädern rum als hier...


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/marinobike/Broken#


----------



## Trialar (2. Februar 2009)

Sind aber keine Marino-Rahmen. Der benutzt nur Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (2. Februar 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Falls du bestellst, sag mir bescheid, ich würd auf jeden Fall einen 24er Rahmen nehmen



Prima! Mach dir schon mal Gedanken zur Geo.

Wer will noch mitbestellen?


----------



## Kinimod (2. Februar 2009)

hm... ich glaube wir müssen Donnertag mal quatschen... Stahl hört sich gut... Geo auch... bis D-Day


----------



## bike-show.de (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bekomme in den nächsten zwei Wochen einen neuen Marino-Rahmen und im Paket ist noch Platz für ein paar Rahmen. Will jemand was aus Peru? -> PM an mich


----------



## 4RoX (21. September 2009)

Werd auch in 1-2 Monaten einen Marino bestellen. Wer will noch einen neuen Rahmen? Habe wie gesagt Zeit und poste nur jetzt schon, damit sich mindestens ein Mitbesteller findet.


----------



## bike 20 (24. September 2009)

> Wenn er nix is, spar ich n bissl und besorg mir nen Leeson 609


Gibt es die überhaupt noch? Ich hatte da schon mindestens 3 mal angefragt und ich bekam nie eine Antwort.


----------



## siede. (24. September 2009)

Hab ja gehört die benutzen immernoch den billigen Stahl... nichtmal CroMo?

Wann stellen die nun um???

Will mir auch mal endlich meine traumgeo brutzeln lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (24. September 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Gibt es die überhaupt noch? Ich hatte da schon mindestens 3 mal angefragt und ich bekam nie eine Antwort.


Ich hatte mich mal vor nem Jahr oder so mit Leeson beschaeftigt: laut dem UK Forum werden die schon laenger nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Oktober 2009)

-Wie funktioniert das mit der Bezahlung ?
-Schonmal einen 20" Rahmen Bestellt?


----------



## siede. (14. Oktober 2009)

> *Payment Options: *
> The accepted payment methods (worldwide) are the following:
> *Xoom:*
> Online money transfer service. www.xoom.com
> ...


Denke das ist dem System von PayPal ähnlich  Infos

Wann hast du vor zu bestellen?


----------



## TRAILER (14. Oktober 2009)

PJL schrieb:


> Also, hier meine erfahrungen:
> 
> 2 kumpel und ich haette rahmen und gabeln von Marino bestellt (einer ist der gruene Marino in das foto uben ^^).  Die prozess nahm ca. 1,5 monate (mit dem "slow" versand... weniger $$  )  Wir haben ca $120 mit versand fuer jeden rahmen bezahlt.
> 
> ...



 das ist deutschland hier


----------



## ravyGER (5. Dezember 2009)

servus zusammen. brauch mal bitte ein paar tipps und vorschläge zu einer schicken und sinnvollen geo. hab nämlich mit zahlen nicht viel zu tun. soll in richtung adamant a1 oder koxx hydroxx 26er gehen.


mfg


----------



## siede. (5. Dezember 2009)

... der größte Unterschied liegt in der BB höhe. Beim A1 sind das 30mm, beim Hydroxx 55mm, was mehr Kontrolle auf dem Hinterrad mit sich bringt. Ich nehme natürlich an, das du das A1 Long meinst.... Der Rest ist geschmackssache. 1080-1090 WB für Natur, 1060-1070 WB für Street. HA 71,5° und 110mm länge. CS 380mm und die Hinterbau breite sollte 135mm sein, dadurch wird das Hinterrad steifer. 

Kannst Marino natürlich einfach bitten das Hydroxx oder A1 nach zu bauen, wäre nicht sein erstes Mal


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2009)

Mal Erfahrungen Schreiben die ich aus dem Street (BMX und 24") gesammt habe was Geo angeht.

Optimal ist ein +30mm BB bei einer 80 mm Federgabel. Wenn es 24" sein soll dann möglichst kurz; 385mm-370mm. Rahmen Höhe 300mm-350mm.
Radstand empfand ich bei 1010mm als sehr angenehm. 
Das ganze fühlt sich sehr Agil an, jedoch auch schnell überfordert auf dem Hinterrad, ich persönlich brauch sowas bei einem Rad.

Wenn die Marino Rahmen 2,2 Kilo wiegen, max. (!), dann Bestelle ich mir sofort einen, mit der Geo:

BB+35 bei Starrgabel oder (extrem strafer) 60-80mm Federgabel.
Kettenstreben 375mm bei 26" und max. 2.2 Reifen.
Oberrohr 550- 565mm (muss ich nochmal ausmessen)
Rahmen Höhe 350 mm
Disc/V-Brake natürlich und einem 116mm Hinterbau (aus Gewichtsgründen bzw. halte mir somit die Verwendung von BMX Naben offen)

Hab auch schon denn einen oder anderen Rahmen gebaut. Vielleicht kann ja jemand damit was anfangen.


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2010)

Wie lang hats bei euch gedauert bis der Rahmen fertig war?... warte jetzt nen Monat darauf das Marino anfängt meinen Rahmen zu brutzeln


----------



## Trialar (7. Februar 2010)

Etwa nach ner Woche hat der damit angefangen... Damals war die Nachfrage aber glaub no net so groß. Die Lieferungszeit war des schlimmste


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2010)

Schätze das waren dann vier Wochen?... uh, und all die Zeit muss ich ohne Rad aushalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmz_rider (7. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab letztes Jahr im Oktober bestellt und der Rahmen ist fertig also er hat mir schon Bilder geschickt. Problem ist, dass ich dem MarinoMensch schon ein paar Mails geschrieben hab ob er den Rahmen schon losgeschickt hat, da ich ihm gesagt hatte er soll bescheid geben wann er das Teil losschickt und ich seit dem keine Antwort mehr bekommen hab  
Ich wollte mal fragen ob er auf eure Mails auch nicht mehr Antwortet..
 Gruß, B.


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2010)

mal so ... mal so 

Scheit so, als wäre er alleine atm. leicht überfordert. Er hat mir letztens geschrieben, das es gerade an 10 Rahmen gleichzeitig arbeitet... ob das stimmt oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Trialar (7. Februar 2010)

Naja... mir antwortet er auch, obwohl ich ihm nix gescrieben hab Krieg etwa einmal in der Woche ne Mail, dass er was neues fabriziert hat und ichs mir anschauen soll  Ansonsten hat er mir eigentlich immer recht schnell zurückgeschrieben, wobei ich des meiste aber net verstanden hab


----------



## bmz_rider (7. Februar 2010)

Okay. Vllt hat er den Rahmen schon losgeschickt und die Sache damit abgeharkt falls er wirklich so viel zu tun hat.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2010)

Hab eher weniger tolle Erfahrungen mit Marino. Anfang Januar einen Maß-Rahmen geordert, jetzt liegt er seit kurzem beim Zoll. 
Die ausführliche Geschichte, wenn ich das Teil dann endlich in meinen Händen halte.


----------



## siede. (20. Februar 2010)

meiner ist seit dem 17ten unterwegs. Alles in allem hats 1 1/2 Monate gedauert bis meiner fertig war.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. März 2010)

Der Ablauf war die Hölle. Hatte erst eine vollkommend andere Geometrie hergestellt, statt meiner. Knapp 2 1/2 Monate. Kontackt war auch sehr anstrengend.
Das Ergebniss ist ok. Das versprochene Gewicht von 2,1 Kilo war weit gefehlt !
Dank der information nach der Fertigung. Er benutzt neue Rohrsätze... 3,08 Kilo in Raw.





Ansonsten für ein wenig stress, guter Rahmen. Kosten inkl. allem etwa 160 


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. März 2010)

sieht aus wie eine von den schleudern, die bei ebay für unter 200 weg gehen - und ich mein das komplettrad, nicht nur den rahmen 

30% schwerer - erinnert mich an das monty-innenlager, welches 200gr wiegen soll.

3kg - muskelschwund gibt´s damit nicht. Keine gute Ausgangsbasis für ein Leichtbauprojekt.


----------



## siede. (10. März 2010)

BB etwas tiefer, Sattelrohr 1/4 kürzer und es wär OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (10. März 2010)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Der Ablauf war die HÃ¶lle. Hatte erst eine vollkommend andere Geometrie hergestellt, statt meiner. Knapp 2 1/2 Monate. Kontackt war auch sehr anstrengend.
> Das Ergebniss ist ok. Das versprochene Gewicht von 2,1 Kilo war weit gefehlt !
> Dank der information nach der Fertigung. Er benutzt neue RohrsÃ¤tze... 3,08 Kilo in Raw.
> 
> Ansonsten fÃ¼r ein wenig stress, guter Rahmen. Kosten inkl. allem etwa 160 â¬


 
Puh... Also bei mir kostete der Rahmen noch 80â¬... mit drecks Zoll bin ich dann auf etwa 95â¬ gekommen pro Rahmen. Rad sieht doch ganz nett aus, nur die Gabel wirkt n bissl Lang. BB hÃ¤tt ich auch etwas tiefer gelegt fÃ¼r das Rad. Sattelrohr auf kein Fall kÃ¼rzer. Und Sattel etwas hÃ¶her

Auf jeden Fall siehts spaÃig aus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. März 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> BB etwas tiefer, Sattelrohr 1/4 kÃ¼rzer und es wÃ¤r OK.



RH- Das ist schon 350mm HÃ¶he.
BB-Auf keinen fall. Ich mag das.



MisterLimelight schrieb:


> sieht aus wie eine von den schleudern, die bei ebay fÃ¼r unter 200â¬ weg gehen - und ich mein das komplettrad, nicht nur den rahmen
> 
> 30% schwerer - erinnert mich an das monty-innenlager, welches 200gr wiegen soll.
> 
> 3kg - muskelschwund gibtÂ´s damit nicht. Keine gute Ausgangsbasis fÃ¼r ein Leichtbauprojekt.



Beschissener Ausgang fÃ¼r so ein Projekt. die 2,1 Kilo waren klasse....


----------



## -Trialer- (14. März 2010)

hallo leute möchte mir gerne bei marinobike ein 20 trial bestellen

komme aber leider nicht mit der bestelung b.z.w. übersetzung klar denke mal weil heute sontag ist...

hat einer mal par gute geos fürs trial und kann mir mal einer die daten übersetzen...danke euch

wen die größe ne rolle spielt bin 188groß
es solte ein kurtzer rahmen sein

danke für eure übersetzung und für was das alles ist


*Frame
*Type:*                            Bike Type               Trials 26"               Trials 24"               Trials 20"               BMX               MTB               Other                        *​ *Headtube *
            Type:                    1   1/8" 1"            
	 	Length:        100mm     110mm     120mm      

	 	Integrated Headset: Yes 
             			Hollow: Yes  			   
*
    Bottom Bracket* 
            Type:        Spanish     Euro     American     Mid              


*Brake Mounts *
Rim:        V-Brakes     HS33 (4-Bolts)     No rim brakes      
  Brake Mounts Spacing:      80mm   85mm   90mm   95mm   100mm   
      Disc: Yes                 
*Dropouts *
            Type: 			 			Horizontal 			Vertical 			 			
			Spacing:                                              110mm                             116mm                             135mm                          
            Axle:                                     10mm                       14mm                              *

          Tire Clearance* 
            Tire Width:                            2.0"               2.1"               2.3"               2.4"               2.5"               2.7"                          
*
              Geometry* 
            Wheelbase:                                              mm 
            Chainstay:                          mm 
            BB Rise:                          mm             
            HA:                           °            
            SA:                °


----------

